# Exercising while travelling?



## the_leprechaun (May 17, 2009)

so im going travelling around the world in september, its basically going to consist of living out of a backpack for a year or two! i want to keep up my exercise routine and thought id get planning... so im thinking about keeping up my jogging 3 times a week(i can do this anywhere) and i am thinking about bringing resistance bands with me and do a full body workout 3 x times per week! does anyone have any experience with this, seems like i could get a pretty solid workout in with these, ill maybe bring 2 sets of bands(incase one breaks), with a medium, heavy and extra heavy resistance to simulate three sets. i was thinking of going for these SPRI - The Professional's Choice:RUBBER RESISTANCE .... i basically want something that will last for a year! id appreciate any reccomendations! im also just going to follow the full body workout listed on the spri website! any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 17, 2009)

ive also seen these Bodylastics Home Gym Systems - What's Included , a bit more expensive


----------



## BLane (May 17, 2009)

If you can squeeze them in, I'd suggest a pair of push-up bars. By being able to go wide or narrow, you could really hit your chest pretty good with these.

Another great all-around exercise is the burpee (crossfit program) - a push-up to your feet and then a standing jump...repeat for 10-15 reps and maybe do a set of jumping jacks between burpee sets (3-5)

Check youtube for example...I can't post links yet 

Guaranteed to get your heart pumpin.

Good luck!


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 17, 2009)

yeah i will definately incorporate some bodyweight exercises, but i want to keep some resistance training going while im away so the bands seem liek the way to go! i just dotn want to get something the snaps while im away!


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2009)

Get yourself some TRX straps and a gymboss timer.  They travel really easy and you can workout anywhere!

Patrick


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 17, 2009)

so these would be a better option than the resistance bands or maybe a combo of both??


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2009)

I think so.  Big time!  TRX is really versatile.

patrick


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 17, 2009)

they look great i definatly wouldnt have a problem with them breaking etc which is a major plus! but im thinking in terms of finding anchor points to get the elevation, it will be quite interesting for my first few months in india! lol i wonder if there is door attachements for them, one of the main reasons i was drwan to the resistance bands was because of the convenience of being able to do a workout in my hostel room!


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2009)

the_leprechaun said:


> they look great i definatly wouldnt have a problem with them breaking etc which is a major plus! but im thinking in terms of finding anchor points to get the elevation, it will be quite interesting for my first few months in india! lol i wonder if there is door attachements for them, one of the main reasons i was drwan to the resistance bands was because of the convenience of being able to do a workout in my hostel room!



The TRX straps come with a little cloth band that has a piece of hard plastic on the end.  The cloth part flips over the top of the door and then you close it and the plastic piece anchors it.  So you can use it anywhere you have a door.

patrick


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 17, 2009)

excellent! thanks for that patrick, i guess it would be worth my while getting these sooner rather than later and starting to incorporate it into my workouts so i have a routine down by the time im going away!?


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2009)

the_leprechaun said:


> excellent! thanks for that patrick, i guess it would be worth my while getting these sooner rather than later and starting to incorporate it into my workouts so i have a routine down by the time im going away!?



Sounds like a good idea.   I lent mine out, but when I get them back, I'll shoot some video examples of workouts with the TRX and gymboss.

Patrick


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 17, 2009)

sounds great ill look forward to it!


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 20, 2009)

so ive ordered both of these! looking forward to getting them and seeing how the trx compares to a standard workout!


----------



## Eline (Jul 23, 2018)

Since the bands are easy to be expended, so you'd better take more sets with you to meet one-year needs. I used to take those things while traveling. I got pieces with me (just the one you show us, I got a much cheaper one from Toplus). I did the full body workout 3-4 times a week. It provided 5 level of intensity to select. I started from the lightest one and changed the LB in the future workouts. When it went into the third months, I came back and the bands with the 40LB still acted well.


----------

